# spam problem increasing



## cab (Aug 7, 2004)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to end a spam problem. I've got a spam blocker but all it does is highlight the e-mail as spam. Is there any way of checking to see if there's a worm or something, I switched from outlook express to mozilla to avoid this problem and now I've got more spam then ever. I've done a virus search of my system that came up clean, I've done spyware searches that have come up clean and I've recently done a clean install yet I'm still getting this junk. Any suggestions other than getting a new e-mail address. How do these spammers get my address, I use an alternate address when I ask for info. Is it possible that someone else has a worm or spyware in their system and that's why I'm getting the increase in spam. Up until now I've been spam free for years and suddenly out of nowhere I'm getting about 5 a week now. :sad:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're complaining about 5 a week!!! Welcome to the real world! I just checked my domain email filter, and I have 430 SPAM messages that were intercepted at the gate and never downloaded to my machine. In addition, SpamPal trapped another 102 SPAM messages for the same week, and three or four made it through to my IN box after the dual filter.

You should rejoice that you only get a handful in a week!


----------



## cab (Aug 7, 2004)

*I guess I'm doing pretty good*

:wink: Wow, that's a LOT! I'd go nuts if I got that many. Yes to me 5 a week is a lot, mainly because I'd been spam free for over 3 years now. This problem just started a couple months ago and to me is annoying, I'll keep searching my computer, keep tabs on all the spam and do what I can to end it. Thanks for your input and I hope you have a spamfree week! :sayyes:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No chance of a SPAM free week here! :grin: OTOH, I have it pretty well cornered in a couple of trash buckets, so I don't really have to deal with it myself. That's what faster computers are for, to sort through all the junk mail...


----------



## hopkins303 (Oct 28, 2005)

There is actually no way to completely beat spam, bu the farthest any email company as ever come to beat Spam is GreenSloth. com.

There is no way one can end spam with your usual hotmail or yahoo accounts. News is out that greensloth .com is out to end spam and although i dont think it will completely end it, it would reduce it by 99%. How? because its a LOT different! You wont believe how this free disposable works! I also tried mailanator - both work good. greensloth is just a bit more cool. You dont have to signup anywhere..


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, I use Mailinator.com a lot, and it definitely helps. 

I also had a Yahoo account that was constantly bombarded with SPAM. So I ended up creating a filter for the word "unsubscribe" (who actually uses that word anyway except advertisers?), and I would say it cleaned up well over 90% of the SPAM I was getting at the time.

Also, don't use your "main" email address for everything you do. Use a free temporary email service (like mentioned before) or create a separate account for online registrations.

Also, when you add your email to a static webpage, make sure you do it in the following format...

*username AT yahoo DOT com*

This makes it harder for automated addy harvesters to store your address.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I post my email address (when necessary) using a graphic. :smile:


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I post my email address (when necessary) using a graphic. :smile:


Ha! I never heard of that one before. :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's a bad day when I don't learn something. :smile:


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

Norton Internet Security 2006 with Anti Spam


----------



## Palmers4 (Jan 18, 2006)

We use spam filter Feox for Outlook. It is a simple yet elegant solution to a growing problem. In our tests, we found this program to be amazingly powerful. Feox proved that when done right, whitelisting works better especially against email spoofing.


----------



## Atyla (Feb 9, 2006)

Spam bullly is a great spam filter

http://www.spambully.com


----------

